# Marijuana to increase metabolism???



## G13 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've heard from serveral people that marijuana increases your metabolism, hence the "munchies". If this is true this would make weed a very powerful thermogenic fat burn. Anyone have any evidence of this or heard of this?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry, but thats retarded.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 8, 2005)

when people get the munchies, they usually dont eat healthy foods. Mostly snack type food. I would get to lazy to try and cook something. So I dont think this would work out too well.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 8, 2005)

Great first post by the way.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

Absolutely


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Absolutely



Its obvious that you like to smoke dope.  But seriously, you think it increases metabolism?  Do you have any case studies to show this?  I bet not..


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

switch to crack..... that will do the job hehe


----------



## WilliamB (Mar 9, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Great first post by the way.


Ahh started laughing pretty good when I read this and realized what was going on.  Not to mention I just took a toke...probably why I laughed


----------



## bigbullboy (Mar 9, 2005)

" Was that 1 or 2 set or 1 rep and 1 set... awe,fuck it ..start over"


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its obvious that you like to smoke dope.  But seriously, you think it increases metabolism?  Do you have any case studies to show this?  I bet not..


  "Your heart rate nearly doubles the first hour after smoking.  Probably not the healthiest way to burn calories.....but the cals are being "burnt".

                                                        Doctor Greenthumb M.D.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 9, 2005)

blow will work much better.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 9, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> blow will work much better.


  Good old "Booger Sugar"


----------



## musclepump (Mar 9, 2005)

Just get some speed.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its obvious that you like to smoke dope.  But seriously, you think it increases metabolism?  Do you have any case studies to show this?  I bet not..



I dont care about case studies, I believe It does. I've said this enough times, but my best friend is ripped to shit and he knows virtually nothing in regards to nutrition. He does, however, blaze one religiously pre-workout EVERY workout and probably 5/day minimum


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

does he still have any brains cells?


----------



## Brolly (Mar 9, 2005)

Cold Iron.. sounds like hes on the juice


----------



## musclepump (Mar 9, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> I dont care about case studies, I believe It does. I've said this enough times, but my best friend is ripped to shit and he knows virtually nothing in regards to nutrition. He does, however, blaze one religiously pre-workout EVERY workout and probably 5/day minimum


Ah, I suppose your one friend negates the fact that everyoone has a different metabolism and he may just be lucky?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> "Your heart rate nearly doubles the first hour after smoking.  Probably not the healthiest way to burn calories.....but the cals are being "burnt".
> 
> Doctor Greenthumb M.D.


Your a dumbass.



			
				musclepump said:
			
		

> Ah, I suppose your one friend negates the fact that everyoone has a different metabolism and he may just be lucky?



Exactly!  I know plenty of fat fucks that smoke ALL the time, and if MJ increased metabolism, they wouldnt be such fat fucks.


----------



## Trusted Employe (Mar 9, 2005)

just get lypo


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  I know plenty of fat fucks that smoke ALL the time, and if MJ increased metabolism, they wouldnt be such fat fucks.


  Dumbass with a 3.7 gpa through 4 years of college.  Still benching 455 and squatting 565....not bad for a dumbass.


----------



## DDan16 (Mar 9, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Dumbass with a 3.7 gpa through 4 years of college.  Still benching 455 and squatting 565....not bad for a dumbass.



nice


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 9, 2005)

DDan16 said:
			
		

> nice


  You like that huh.  Smoking weed affects everybody differently.  It just happens to motivate me never leaving lazy.  I believe it should be legalized.

  Your 6'2" 226 and your only 16.  What I would have given to be that big when I was 16.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 9, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> does he still have any brains cells?



Debatable but yet irrelevant



			
				Brolly said:
			
		

> Cold Iron.. sounds like hes on the juice



Nope. Not yet.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Ah, I suppose your one friend negates the fact that everyoone has a different metabolism and he may just be lucky?



First off, I have more than one friend  

Trust me, I see this kid every day. I know he has great genetics, so does he. And after taking all factors into consideration, I still believe Pot offers thermogenic properties and is a contributing factor. To what degree, i dont know


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 9, 2005)

I think it does increase your metabolism. but i always end up eating way too much. and usualy the wrong things.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> switch to crack..... that will do the job hehe




Red ball! its give me wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

